# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Solo un día sin lluvia este mes

## Embalses

*DV.*  El hartazgo por el mal tiempo que está sacudiendo día tras día a Gipuzkoa no es sólo una percepción de la mayoría de los ciudadanos. Los datos lo corroboran de forma demoledora. En lo que va de diciembre, y ya se ha cruzado el ecuador del mes, ha llovido o nevado durante todos los días salvo uno, el domingo del puente de la Constitución. Para echarse a llorar...
 El futuro inmediato, felizmente, invita al optimismo y a dejar el paraguas en casa de una vez por todas. Tras los últimos coletazos del temporal de nieve de ayer, que tiñeron de blanco los montes y dificultaron el tráfico en los puertos de la red secundaria, las predicciones avanzan una mejoría del tiempo a partir de hoy, que se convertirá en cielos prácticamente despejados del jueves al domingo.
 Así y todo, todavía puede llover a primera y última hora de hoy y, en menor grado, durante mañana, según los datos facilitados por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología. La estadística de lluvia se uniría a lo que va de mes, que ya recoge una tendencia muy húmeda de octubre y noviembre en Gipuzkoa. En los quince primeros días de diciembre ha llovido durante todas las jornadas salvo el domingo día 7. Así lo reflejan los datos de los pluviómetros del observatorio meteorológico de Igeldo, Hondarribia y también el del embalse de Aguas del Añarbe. 
 En Hondarribia, en lo que va de mes se han recogido 251 litros por metro cuadrado, cuando la media de un mes de diciembre completo es de 167 litros. En Igeldo se han recogido 200 litros, mientras que la media histórica de diciembre es de 146 litros. Por último, en el embalse del Añarbe se llevan recogidos en lo que va de mes 163,8 litro por metro cuadrado. «Llevamos más del 80% de lo que se suele recoger de media en un mes de diciembre, que ronda los 200 litros», afirma Enrique Noain, presidente de Aguas del Añarbe.
 Aunque parece que nunca iba a llegar el día, llegan jornadas de tregua. Según las predicciones, para hoy se espera la apertura de algunos claros, aunque puede haber precipitaciones a primera y última hora del día. Mañana, seguirá la mejoría, pero la previsión no descarta que se produzcan chubascos medios.
 A partir del jueves llega un anticiclón que se prolongará, por lo menos, hasta el domingo. Los cielos estarán prácticamente despejados y las temperaturas diurnas ascenderán. Eso sí, por la noche se esperan heladas, sobre todo en el interior de Gipuzkoa. 
*Nieve en los puertos*  
 A partir de hoy la cota de nieve subirá por encima de los mil metros. Atrás quedan las imágenes de montes nevados de ayer y de parte del fin de semana. En las carreteras, con la red principal despejada gracias al trabajo de los quitanieves, las principales afecciones se centraron en la red secundaria de Gipuzkoa.
 Según datos de Tráfico, los puertos de Urto, en la muga con Navarra junto a la A-15, y Mandubia, en Zumarraga, estuvieron ayer cerrados al tráfico de camiones durante buena parte del día. Los coches necesitaron el uso de cadenas. También se requirieron las cadenas en Erlaitz y se exigía circular con precaución en los puertos de Deskarga, Bidania, Etxegarate, Otzaurte y Arlaban. 
 jmvelasco

http://www.diariovasco.com/20081216/...-20081216.html

----------

